# Object Detection Plugin or Overlay



## logansryche (Mar 9, 2018)

Afternoon everyone, I think this goes here but not quite sure. I use OBS Studio to make local recordings off my security camera as it takes up less space file size wise then the software the came with the camera. Now my question is, is it possible to have some sort of overlay or plugin that reads the scene and if it detects a person or vehicle, compares that to a collection of images, and if they match, pop up a name on that person or vehicle until they leave? I admit I don't know the full extent of what can and can not be done with OBS Studio, so I ask here to see if such a thing is even possible.

Thanks,
Logansryche


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 9, 2018)

Actually, there is an awesome obs user doing kinda something like this as far as I remember: https://www.youtube.com/user/micahjd
She was using a system to detect objects (especially her cat), maybe you can get in contact with her. I think she was using Twitter as well to Tweet at @obsproject.


----------



## logansryche (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Jack0r for her info


----------



## logansryche (Mar 10, 2018)

ok... Micahjd got back to me and linked me to something called YOLO. Going over the files I'm not sure if it needs to be compiled first before being put in the plugins directory or how this is supose to be set up. Anyone take a guess? https://github.com/TucoFlyer/obs-TucoFlyer/tree/09fde4469efa2dd4f283ccad5a57668f7376f9d3


----------



## logansryche (Mar 12, 2018)

would it be possibe for someone to look over the repository there I listed and see what I need to compile that? I was thinking visual but not sure. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey logan - Im interested in doing so, but my timeslots are a bit limited at the moment. 
(next Week looks better=) Well see whats possible :)  cheers Marcedo


----------



## logansryche (Mar 13, 2018)

I appreciate it ^.^ i'm not in a hurry


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 21, 2018)

aehm.. - just sending a Ping - seemes some German FritzBox Modders (freetz)came to live again, so last week was filled with gettin my Box here rooted -:) but... topic still on the todo list.. as well as looking for some work within the vlc plugin...lalaalaa... cya... Tho


----------



## logansryche (Mar 21, 2018)

it's fine, I still appreciate you looking into it - not sure if anyone else would have use for it besides myself tbh.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 23, 2018)

... first test:
tucoflyer: cmakelists.txt  removed an unreferenced symbol.
tucoflyer/deps/curl -> used stock 7.59.0 - renamed to libcurl-config-cmake
tucoflyer/cryptopp -> fipstest.cpp minor String conversion fixes

Okay- compiles with cmake and msvc15 see attachment for modified files.
created a temporary git repo. https://github.com/arjunae/tuco-tmp

enjoy the stuff, but dont hold your breath on me as im currently more interested in the Freetz topic..

cya!


----------



## mz10ah (Jan 2, 2019)

Marcedo said:


> ... first test:
> tucoflyer: cmakelists.txt  removed an unreferenced symbol.
> tucoflyer/deps/curl -> used stock 7.59.0 - renamed to libcurl-config-cmake
> tucoflyer/cryptopp -> fipstest.cpp minor String conversion fixes
> ...


i didnt get what u did here...could u please tell me


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Mz10ah - that was quite some time ago just have a look on Logans first post - basically, the project "tucoflyer" can handle stuff like movement detection (she used that for tracking her cats) and such using a ki approach. The project has stalled for quite a while and didnt even built. I took a quick look and simply fixed the compile failures. As my current Mobile system doesn have an Nvidia Cuda enabled GraCa - i didnt walk further. Edit because classifying Images only by CPU takes up 6-12 seconds, see https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/). Meanwhile i also do think that there are more current approaches to do that stuff and, as nobody viewed the fork linked, i decided to just put the mods within the zip for anyone interested. Add: Theres a chance that ill look again into that one. At least if i ever buy a more recent machine.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello! Please take a look at our plugin, Pixel Match Switcher. It does image matching against a template image. It could be too rudimentary for your purposes but maybe it could work...






						Pixel Match Switcher
					

HoneyHazard submitted a new resource:  Pixel Match Switcher - Switch scenes or toggle scene Items and filters based on pixel content  Pixel Match Switcher  Pixel Match Switcher allows switching scenes or changing scene item or filter visibility in response to pixels of video being matched...




					obsproject.com


----------



## MarcoGT (Nov 17, 2021)

I try a create a new post, but I don't have privilege for that, I need motion tracking for object in live transmition, please help me I need some like that: 








						Motion Tracking Multiple Objects in After Effects (Easy)
					

▼ After Effects Beginners Course ▼https://www.domestika.org/en/courses/2207-fundamentals-of-animation-in-after-effects/tierneytv Motion Tracking Multiple Obj...




					www.youtube.com
				



I can do that in after but I need in live transmition.


----------

